# Yet another tire pressure



## ctbmw (Aug 30, 2003)

I just bought a '95 318I- I have no manual,or sticker on door, or glove box for recommended Press.
I do 50%-60% highway driving.
Just looking for good handling first, wear second. I know if I go too high on my Miata the rear "hops" on bumpy/tight corners-looking for "control" I guess.
What do you prefer for my car- Gisleved, or Nokia ? I want to go studded. ( how do you feel about studs on RWD-front and rear )
HELP!!!!
Mel


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Does you state allow studded? Many no longer do, due to damage to the road. If you do studs, you should do all 4 corners. Why would you wnat to go, but not be able to turn or stop? 

As for 318 tire pressure. If you register on the BMW Owner's Circle, you may be able to download an owner's manual.

I would start at 34 psi all around if you can't find any other info.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

BMW lists the following recommendations on your 318ti :

29psi front 32psi rear.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> BMW lists the following recommendations on your 318ti :
> 
> 29psi front 32psi rear.


Not bad then saying 34 all around. I normally recommend +2 in teh rear and +2 - +4 in the front.


----------



## ctbmw (Aug 30, 2003)

Thanks for the help! 29lbs front seems soft to me (am I nuts?) Will try 30 and 32 rear unless someone thinks I'm crazy. 
Thanks again-Mel


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

MWeaver said:


> Thanks for the help! 29lbs front seems soft to me (am I nuts?) Will try 30 and 32 rear unless someone thinks I'm crazy.
> Thanks again-Mel


As above, I normally recommend at least 2 psi over factory for spirited drivers. And to turn out the excessive understeer, another 2 psi (meaning +4 psi) on the helps.

Personally, I run even higher pressures most of the time.


----------

